# On the job tool boxes



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

What kind of tool boxes do you have on your jobsites? When dong interiors I prefer to have something inside, otherwise I work out of the back of my automobile for exterior work.

Here is a link to a couple tool boxes I use: http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/ToolBoxes

Both boxes were purchased at Lowes.

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Depends on the job, bro. Anywhere from a trailer out back to a small bucket of hand tools.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

nice toolboxes. look a bit pricey to me. a large canvas bag does me. 

paul.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> Depends on the job, bro. Anywhere from a trailer out back to a small bucket of hand tools.


I was tired of the bucket of tools.. Been using one for 7 years. I love organization and the bucket was getting to me.. LOL.. I am so not done organizing, I need 1 or 2 more organization boxes... See... my problem lies in the automobile I use. I am trying to be as organized as possible in working order.... I drive a Ford Escort XL wagon, have been for almost 8 years now. It does great without the ladders... lol.. Working on that one tooo! I'm hitchen it and going to pull a utility trailer... Anyways... I just wanted to see who was using what for organization. I also just purchased some commercial grade shelving for the garage to maintain a clean and organized "shop".... Organization saves time and money! 

J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=118&highlight=tools


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-11335&ref=315

I have about a half dozen of these. I can easily move them from the shop to the van to the job. I keep sandpaper/prep items in one, tape etc another, hand tools, brushes, etc. etc.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I usualy just work out of my van, but i did like that pic of that fat max box. I can see that comming in real handy on interior repaints.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-11335&ref=315
> 
> I have about a half dozen of these. I can easily move them from the shop to the van to the job. I keep sandpaper/prep items in one, tape etc another, hand tools, brushes, etc. etc.


Tony, I have something like that, the only difference is the one I have got lids.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

For large jobs get a Knack gang box...


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i use the largest husky bag they make...there are 3 sizes at el cheapo and i use the biggest one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> ...... fat max box. I can see that comming in real handy on interior repaints.


I had two purposes for that box and interior painting was one and is where I took the pic. The other purpose was for storage in the automobile. I actually travel with that box open in my automobile (A pic to come if I remember...) open to the back so when I open the hatch back all is available plus it doesn't tip over when fully open in the car doing 55mph around a 30mph corner.... When it's fully open I can still store lose tools like maskers under it. It works for now until I can afford a truck or minivan with more storage capability.

J


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The way gas keeps going up, I'd wait before investing in a larger (and gas hungry) vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> The way gas keeps going up, I'd wait before investing in a larger (and gas hungry) vehicle.


I hear ya. I am not in a hurry to get another rig and for some reason I think my comment about investing in another rig was more of a wish than a reality.... haha.. but ya, no doubt about gas and I'll add that the economy is crumbling.... who knows what to expect these days for us business folk. :blink:

J


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

With the price of Gas.... I am Soooo glad that 75% of my work is within 3/4 mile of my house. Had two this month that were 2/10 of a mile...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> With the price of Gas.... I am Soooo glad that 75% of my work is within 3/4 mile of my house. Had two this month that were 2/10 of a mile...


Most of my jobs are between 15 and 30 min away. I do have 3 lined up that are no more than 10 min away atm... That will save a bit on gas... Just payed $80 for 2, 5gal cans and the car today.... :whistling2:

J


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I travel 20 - 30 miles one way to get to the affluent areas that my clients are in. Yes the price of gas sucks but i know what contractors are getting for repaints in the small town I live in now and its way less then what I charge. I have thought even if I was to lower my price it will still be way lower then what I pay in gas to get to where my client base is. 

I have done some direct mail to areas closer to my house twice this year with no success but plan on doing a 3rd and 4th try later this year and see where it goes.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

i been trying the bucket thing but im going back to using the big stanley fatmax toolbox, it makes a great stepladder and i can squeeze a roller, ext. pole, and a screen in there


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

greensboro84 said:


> i been trying the bucket thing but im going back to using the big stanley fatmax toolbox, it makes a great stepladder and i can squeeze a roller, ext. pole, and a screen in there


Now that's an idea! Just put some boards across the openings and you have a step ladder... Nice! thanks :thumbsup:

J


----------

